# Seattle swap meet



## JRE (Mar 29, 2009)

WOW just got back from the Seattle swap and as ussual it was another great one. I scored some parts for my 1937 Shelby Airflow and got to meet some great people from thecabe. It Was fun hanging out with Militarymonark and BWbiker all weekend and meeting Easywind, nostalgic Dave, Redline1968 and a few others that i'm gapping on there screen names.Can't wait to do it again.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)

Marc in his sunday best


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## eazywind (Mar 29, 2009)

*What am I going to do with this stuff i found in my car?*

Geeez. Patrick. You move quick. Nice pics. Found some stuff in my car that doesn't belong to me. Gonna have to put them on ebay tomorrow.....


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)

Brad and shelly Awesome people greatly enjoyed their company.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)




----------



## militarymonark (Mar 29, 2009)

Dave's reproduction clocks i think awesome job on them


----------



## char56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow! Looks like it was great fun and some really nice stuff there.I would have loved to have been there !! Great pictures, thanks for posting them up  Charlie


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 30, 2009)

Patrick thanks for posting the pics always a lot of fun to see!

Mark


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Mar 30, 2009)

*Seattle swap pics.*

Great pictures,did any body on cabe buy the tandem steer from the rear bike?I an working on buying a colson  steer from rear and looking for information on bike.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 30, 2009)

i think that steer from the rear was a pick up truck deal that never made it in the swap, same thing with that green streamliner that went for a grand. Nice original though.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 30, 2009)

*Seattle Swap*

Thanks Patrick, for posting the pictures from the swap meet. 
Did you happen to score that Whizzer? I know that you were looking for one.
 That one looked pretty impressive. I would imagine that the price was pretty impressive as well.


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 30, 2009)

that whizzer was 3500 Im not paying that period. All I want is an engine to put on my own bike.


----------



## RMS37 (Mar 30, 2009)

Patrick, it was great meeting you, Brad, Shelly, Justin, and all the usual old faces at Kent yesterday. Thanks so much for taking and posting the photos.

Hopefully there will be even more CABE members to meet at the event next year.


----------



## JRE (Mar 30, 2009)

Next year we need a Cabe group photo.


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 31, 2009)

it was a blast. i finally got my paint money for the firebird.   thanks all.  i almost got the tandem for my aerocycle horm early that morning and i should have done it; but, paint on car was more important.


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 31, 2009)

*did anybody on here take stuff to sell?*

and was it worth it?
or better question were people buying?


----------



## JRE (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea there was a allot of buying and selling going on. I took a few parts and put tem in a friends booth and sold it all.


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2009)

if it was cheap it sold fast but the high value was slow or did not sell.

mark


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought a couple things from you which I was really happy with especially the monark spring fork part. Awesome deal and now I dont have to try to repair the one I already have. I picked up a reproduction train light for 25, s6 tire for 4, rear light for my shelby 20 with 2 new lenses, the sproket that jre had for sale which was mine originally so I bought it back lol.  Fender rivit bolts from redline also, a delta generator from easywind, colson chainguard which i needed and a rack. I"ll take pictures tonight when I pick them up from marc's house


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 1, 2009)

happy you can use it. there was alot of good deals there;  i was soo tempted. i did find the correct handle bars for a 1918 indian by accident and for 5 bucks!!! also a nos prewar schwinn head badge for my 1934 schwinn model R track bike. for 10.00. thats all i was allowed to spend on my wifes orders .

mark


----------



## JRE (Apr 1, 2009)

lol let's see I bought the Mouse light housing from Redline1968 for $75 I got a set of Goodyear G3's for $30 and a set of Reproduction Ball end coke bottle grips for $28.Also bought a reproduction lense for the mouse light from Dave Stromberg for $15.


----------



## BWbiker (Apr 1, 2009)

*I bought....*



JRE said:


> lol let's see I bought the Mouse light housing from Redline1968 for $75 I got a set of Goodyear G3's for $30 and a set of Reproduction Ball end coke bottle grips for $28.Also bought a reproduction lense for the mouse light from Dave Stromberg for $15.



A nice repro Delta Horn button from Andy -$40 and a slightly tweeked Lobdel drop center for the perfect chrome '37 Morrow hub - $10. I spent double that on gas and food coming up from Portland! 
Had a great time talking with Phil about the CWC serial number/time line study he has put together, very impressive Phil! We also had a great time with Patrick, Justin and Connie. Good times...Brad


----------



## tDuctape (Apr 2, 2009)

*Show*

Great swap meet, wish I knew a few of you to say hi to while I was there. More of a learning lurker in this hobby than a mover and a shaker but reading and paying attention. Many friendly like minded people at the meet willing to share information in conversation. Only question/suggestion as an outsider looking in was, did I miss a room where the show was. I would have loved to have seen more of your completed projects and I can't think of a better atmosphere for sharing complete bikes. There were a few bikes along one wall, but not much really. I know the flyer for the show read swap meet and show? I wanna see some of these awesome bikes you all put together up close and personal.....


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 2, 2009)

where ya from?


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 2, 2009)

i spent like 4 times the amount I spent at the swap just to get to the swap. Thanks to justin for treating me several times which kept my cost down when he comes out its me treating him. Thanks again justin


----------



## tDuctape (Apr 2, 2009)

*Short drive*

Hey Patrick, great photo's. I relived every one of those booths from your photo's. I  was the dorky lookig guy with the blue stocking cap brown sweatshirt you managed to get a few photo's of in your ventures. I live in Lake Tapps so the drive was short and easy even with the 1 inch of fresh snow that morning on my lawn. 
Tim


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 2, 2009)

to be honest there were a few dorky guys in hats lol i was the one with the black flight jacket and cuffed pants


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 2, 2009)

*Swap Meet Photos*

Thanks For The Photos Patrick.
A Real Service To Your Fellow Collectors.
Wes Pinchot
Fender Doctor


----------



## JRE (Apr 2, 2009)

Anytime patrick. Had a blast hanging out with you all weekend.


----------



## gregv (Apr 3, 2009)

thanks for posting all the pics!

I couldn't make it this year, and now I feel like I was there. All that's missing is a bunch of beautiful crusty old parts, a nice pre-war project that I don't really need (but want), and a slight hangover...

thanks!

greg v.


----------



## militarymonark (Apr 3, 2009)

thats what my goal was with the pictures was to show everyone what was really there especially those ppl that didn't get to go. The only thing not really posted are some of the new light weight stuff people had for sale.


----------

